# What Range Finder Is The Most Accurate?



## DCS07flstc (Jun 16, 2011)

I have a Bushnell Sport Pro 500 or 550, if I zip a target 5 times I'll get 5 different yardage readings + there is a glitch in it around the 32-35 yrd range. 

I can not learn to judge yardage if I can't get a true & accurate yardage answer after I guess. What rangefinders are you using & how accurate are they? Is there a brand or model that is to be more accurate than others?


----------



## texasfloors (Dec 23, 2006)

I have had them all. Me and my buddies think nikons are the most accurate typically.


----------



## threetoe (May 13, 2011)

Bushnell Sport Pro 450 or 500 are about the least expensive range finders on the market.

WHAT DID YOU EXPECT? A Ferrari?

I have the Chuck Adams Edition and it works fine. It is dead on or within 1/2 yard of every EXPENSIVE range finder I've tested against. (Nikon, Leupold, Simmons)


----------



## BruceZ (Jan 4, 2007)

BS, I have a expensive Leupold 1000 and it's not that great.


----------



## threetoe (May 13, 2011)

BS WHAT Bruce?
That I have a Bushnell?
That mine works and is close to others reports?
That the 450 is inexpensive?
TELL ME WHY "BS".

Don't just throw mindless accusations without reason or you'll show yourself a buffoon.

Or maybe you are just a hate filled man.


----------



## VAHUNTER01 (Dec 6, 2010)

i have had good results out of my Leupold 750


----------



## keb73 (Oct 15, 2003)

Nikon...Now mine started shooting a yard hot shortly after getting it,but it is consistently a yard hot so no problem.I tried a bunch at the local BPS before deciding on the Nikon because again,it was consistent each time you hit the target.Can't say that for the others including some that were quiet a bit more expensive.BTW,ASA uses Nikons when they lay out the ranges.


----------



## Code.Mafia (Sep 8, 2010)

I have a Chuck Adams edition as well, worked pretty well the first year. But in the second year, now it will barely come on when it's cold, even with a brand new battery and some of the display is failing, sections of the numbers don't light up. I'm very disappointed that it didn't last longer than one year. So looks like I'm going to have to buy something else.


----------



## Crow Terminator (Jan 21, 2003)

I have always liked Bushnell stuff but I wont own another of their rangefinders. I've had 3 of them go bad over the yrs and all 3 were hard on batteries. A friend of ours let my wife borrow his Nikon ProStaff model to finish the 3D season with. We were just half through it. That thing lasted all the rest of season on one battery...after being used 20+ targets every weekend and just playing around the yard too. It acquired yardage locks super fast and never varied...in low light especially where the Bushnell had trouble.

We went and bought one just like his...have had it over a year and still on the same battery. Wife got me the updated Prostaff version for Christmas of 2012 and it's doing well too. Those ProStaff models are leaps ahead of any of the Bushnells.


----------



## Bowtech n ROSS (Aug 30, 2007)

Really like my vortex ranger 1000 and you can't beat the warranty.


----------



## ~Spot-Hogg-1~ (Apr 5, 2005)

I have a Leupold 1000i-TBR. Best RF I have ever owned! Extremely fast readout and very accurate!


----------



## ELPalmer (Mar 2, 2013)

had 3 nikons of various models and vintage in my group at the ASA this past weekend, mine being the oldest and reads only to 1/2 yard increments and the other two units in 10ths...all read within fractions of a yard? 4/10's of a yard being the widest variance that I remember? whether they are more or less accurate than brand x ??


----------



## J-Dubyah (Mar 6, 2010)

I used a Leica 1200 for several years and loved it. The red optical read out made it easy to see in all environments and was superbly accurate. It was a little bulky and cumbersome to use while hunting, so this last fall I switched to a Nikon Archers max. It reads a half yard longer than my Leica, but I can live with that.


----------



## aocasek (Oct 27, 2008)

I have a Bushnell arc 1000 and its pretty good...no problems.


----------

